
Idempotent consumer pattern – A piece of the eventual consistency puzzle - pradeepl
https://pradeeploganathan.com/patterns/idempotent-consumer-pattern/
======
steelaz
I found these two articles on idempotency very well written:

[https://brandur.org/http-transactions](https://brandur.org/http-transactions)
[https://brandur.org/idempotency-keys](https://brandur.org/idempotency-keys)

------
ludston
Keep in mind the race condition in the flow-chart. The algorithm as described
will not be safe if the same key is updated concurrently.

------
klysm
A key means of obtaining total order broadcast

